# Obama given the Indian Name"Walking Eagle"



## jerseyhunter

President BARACK OBAMA was invited to address a major gathering of the American Indian Nation two weeks ago in upstate New York . 

He spoke for almost an hour about his plans for increasing every Native American’s present standard of living. He referred to his time as a U.S. Senator and how he had voted for every Native American issue that came to the floor of the Senate. 

Although Obama was vague about the details of his plans, he seemed most enthusiastic and spoke eloquently about his ideas for helping his “red sisters and brothers.” 

At the conclusion of his speech, the Tribes presented Obama with a plaque inscribed with his new Indian name, “Walking Eagle.” The proud President then departed in his motorcade to a fundraiser, waving to the crowds. 

A news reporter later asked the group of chiefs how they came to select the new name they had given to obama. 




They explained that “Walking Eagle” is the name given to a bird so full of **** it can no longer fly.


----------



## mr mac

Works for me!


----------



## got14u

Nice but this will probably get deleted...still funny as he77. Politics is fround upon here


----------



## beer-b-q

You got that right...


----------



## mr mac

One of the deciding factors for me to join was the fact there was no political forum!


----------



## Bearcarver

Amen, there are millions of political forums available.

BC


----------



## desertlites

Political forum?? It's a joke & a pretty funny one at that.I agree with the Indians,he is full of chit!!!!


----------



## alx

Amen brother!!!!!!


----------



## ocsnapper

Yep that's a joke.... I laughed at it and remembered when it was going around about GW Bush... laughed at that one too. that's what jokes are for..


----------



## meateater

One problem, thats not a joke.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Sorry guys, know I know for next time.


----------



## bmudd14474

You are correct that politics are frowned upon here. This was posted in the jokes section as a joke. If you dont want political jokes then if you see a thread with Obama in the title and its in the jokes section then just skip reading it. If this was in a general section and meant to stir the pot then it would be different. It was meant as a joke. The title is clear that the joke has to do with the pres. Dont read it. Sorry to be blunt but you have the ability to not read it. 

No matter how hard we try there will never be a forum that is 100% politics free. I think it would be bad if we have to start censoring jokes about current or former political figures.


----------



## oneshot

"AMEN"


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry about that---I'm still pretty new to this forum. I normally start at the top of "New Posts" and go down, generally not looking at the "Topic", so I didn't notice it was in the "jokes" section. When I feel like talking or joking about politics I usually go to "The Daily Beast", or some other political site and talk about the worst President in History----GWB.

My Bad

Now excuse me while I go to a smoking section.

BC


----------



## blue

Just in case the original post gets removed...I got it in quote!


----------

